

Why Hulu is Screwed, Part 1 - bootload
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/09/why-hulu-is-scr.html

======
blored
" _Internet users don't want to watch TV shows online_ " != the truth.

Back in the dawn of Youtube I used to watch all The Daily Show I could fit
into my over-sized head. I still love watching old episodes of Hockey Night in
Canada and I have bookmarked a non youtube site that let's me watch South
Park. I can't count HOW many times in University people would download, myself
possibly included, episodes of Lost, Family Guy, America's Next Top model.

I'd say TV shows online are BETTER than on regular TV because you can watch
them when you want. Hence the amazing popularity of TIVO I would assume since
I don't have that service.

~~~
rms
And they always cut out the commercials. At least they do where I watch TV
online.

